# Knackendes Rocky Slayer



## Bergaufmatze (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,
vielleicht hatte jemand von euch schon einmal solch ein Problem und kann mir helfen...

Ich hab ein 2003er Slayer Modell. Seit kurzem knackt der Rahmen bei höheren Tretbelastungen - also wenn ich beispielsweise bergauf fahre oder im Wiegetritt bin. Es muss also aus der leichten Verwindung des Rahmens und der Schwinge, etc. herrühren. 

Mein Händler hat bereits die gesamte Lagerung der Schwinge auseinander genommen und neu gefettet. Das hat für einen Tag Ruhe gesorgt, am nächsten Fahrtag war das Problem in unverminderter Art und Weise wieder vorhanden. 

Woher kann das Problem kommen? Kann es vieleicht auch etwas mit dem Tretlager zu tun haben?

Es wäre echt cool wenn jemand eine plausible Idee diesbezüglich hätte.

Gruss, der Matthias


----------



## [email protected] (3. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

also nach meiner Erfahrung mit jetzt ca. 5tkm mit dem Slayer war, das es bisher noch nie die Lagerung der SChwinge sondern nur die Buchse des FOX Dämpfers war. Einfach auseinanderbauen mit Teflonfett wieder einbauen und gut is.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch das Hinterrad, da anscheinend der Schnellspanner sehr fest angezogen sein muss, bis da sich nichts mehr bewegt. Halte mal das Bike am Sattel fest und drücke/ziehe den Reifen/Felge hin und her (muss ziemlich fest gemacht werden)

Mehr Stellen die Geräusche machen, blieben mir bisher erspart...  

Viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MWU406 (3. Oktober 2005)

Bei mir war es auch nach 5t km die Buchse vom Dämpfer. Ausgetauscht und gut wars


----------



## Weizenbiker (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo

Bei mir war es auch die Dämpferbuchse, die ausgestauscht werden mußte. Danach war alles in Ordnung.

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte aber mal einen feinen Riss in der Schwinge und zwar da , wo der Schnellspanner festgemacht wird. War kaum zu sehen, war aber die Ursache. Bikeaction hat das dann anstandslos auf Garantie umgetauscht.

Viel Erfolg bei der Fehlersuche.

Weizenbiker


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (4. Oktober 2005)

Es könnte ja auch das Tretlager sein, daß knackt.
Die dämpferbuchse war bei mir auch verbraucht, aber geknackt hatt da nichts..
Gruß


----------



## ctwitt (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

wenn es die Dämpferbuchse ist, dann mekst du es am losen Dämpfer. Hebe das Rad mal im Stand am Sattel an. Dann solltest Du etwas Spiel am Dämpfer spüren. 

Oft ist es aber der Hinterbau und nicht das Kurbellager. Stelle Dich mal neben das Raf die Pedale auf Deiner Seite nach unten. Trete jetzt mal auf die Pedale und drücke stark in Richtung Rahmen. Wenn es jetzt knakt, dann ist es der Hinterbau. 

Alle Lager raus, Lager am besten gleich alle ersetzen, sind Industrielager. Gibt es überall zu kaufen. Die Lager mit Kupferpasste einsetzen. Dann ist Ruhe! Hatte das selbe Problem.


----------



## blaubaer (6. Oktober 2005)

Bergaufmatze schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht hatte jemand von euch schon einmal solch ein Problem und kann mir helfen...
> 
> Ich hab ein 2003er Slayer Modell. Seit kurzem knackt der Rahmen bei höheren Tretbelastungen - also wenn ich beispielsweise bergauf fahre oder im Wiegetritt bin. Es muss also aus der leichten Verwindung des Rahmens und der Schwinge, etc. herrühren.
> 
> ...




hallo 

hab das selbe problem am gleichen modell !! 

sind schon die unteren lager in der nähe beim tretlager, helfen tut da nur ersetzen und am besten nicht die günstigsten lager nehmen, hab dieses problem jetzt schon das 3. mal  

bei mir sind momentan die äusseren 2, von 4, lagern komplett im ar$ch, die drehen nicht mal mehr eine umdrehung


----------



## nrgmac (11. Oktober 2005)

Hatte bis gestern auch das beschriebene Knacken an meinem Bike. 
Bei mir war es das Tretlager (Race Face EVOLVE DH).
Heb´ doch einfach mal die Kette von der Kurbel ab (eleganter mit SRAM; einfach aufmachen) und dreh mal an der Kurbel. Sollte diese rau laufen hast Du die Ursache für Dein Knacken mit 99.9% gefunden.
Dann hilft nur: Lager raus und was Gutes rein (kein RF EVOLVE DH; geht schnell kaputt und ist zu teuer; 3 Lager ???; 3 x Schrott auf Welle   ).

Happy Trailz


----------



## juppzupp911 (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute !!!

Ich habe das selbe Problem mit dem knacken ( 2005er Slayer).was für Lager solch ich mir den besorgen????

Gruß André


----------



## dje (12. Oktober 2005)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> 
> hab das selbe problem am gleichen modell !!
> ...



Hi there.
Ich hab dasselbe Problem.
Und noch ein zusätzliches: Wie bekomm ich die Lager aus dem Rahmen raus? Brauch ich da Spezialwerkzeug oder gibts da nen Trick?
danke & ciao
dje


----------



## Donpromolli (21. Oktober 2005)

hi,

hatte das gleiche Prob an meinem 2003 Slayer, hat nach ca. 200 km angefangen. Bei mir war die Verschraubung des unteren Lagers (beim Tretlager) locker. Hab die Welle raus, gefettet und wieder rein. Hat dann noch etwa nen halben Tag geknackt und war dann plötzlich wieder ruhig.   Seitdem nix mehr (1600km)  
Allerdings wird bei mir das Sattelrohr immer weiter.... Anfangs ging die Sattelstütze saugend rein, mittlerweile hat sie ziemlich viel Spiel (war immer weit genug im Rahmen)  , hab schon fast ein Problem sie fest zu bekommen.... hat jemand so was schon gehabt?

Regs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlappmacher (23. Oktober 2005)

Tag,



> [size=-1] Allerdings wird bei mir das Sattelrohr immer weiter.... Anfangs ging die Sattelstütze saugend rein, mittlerweile hat sie ziemlich viel Spiel (war immer weit genug im Rahmen)  , hab schon fast ein Problem sie fest zu bekommen.... hat jemand so was schon gehabt?[/size]


Tips hierzu:

- Das Plastikgedöns unter dem RM-Schnellspannerhebel ist mechanisch der Spannkraft abträglich. Weg damit und eine dünne Lage Lagerfett drunter. Dadurch wird die effektive Spannkraft erhöht. WANN gibt es endlich bessere Schnellspanner von Rocky Mountain ???  

- Hast Du eine glatte Stütze? Meine Tune ist sehr glatt eloxiert. Hab jetzt probeweise eine "bbb"-billigst Stütze mit rauher Eloxierung probiert und im Laden mit dem Mess-Schieber die beste 'rausgesucht und gekauft. Ergebnis: * Deutlich * bessere Klemmung.

- Ich rate von der von vielen Magazinen empfohlenen Praxis ab, die Stütze satt einzufetten; dadurch wird die Reibung wesentlich herabgesetzt. Ist bei regelmässiger Wartung kein Problem.

Ansonsten: Immer schön die Stütze erst 'rausziehen, kurz mit dem Handschuh abstreifen und dann erst absenken. Dadurch gelangt weniger Schmutz in die Klemmung und es schmirgelt weniger.

Frohes Schaffen,

Der Schlappmacher


----------

